# Revelation 7:4-8



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 7, 2005)

How would people here understand Revelation 7:4-8? How would anyone know who is from these tribes or not as I thought around ten of them were scattered by Assyria around 720BC (roughly) and we do not know these peoples tribal status anymore ie. these tribes effectively have disappeared (and from what I have been told they did not know it in the time of Christ either).

Have I got it all wrong or am I just a little confused in my outlook on Revelation?

Answers?


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Aug 9, 2005)

Footnote from the NKJV Geneva Study Bible;

Rev. 7:4-8

"The balanced numbering suggests that "twelve" is a symbolic number for the fullness of the people of God. The early association of the tribe of Dan with Idolatry (Judges 18) may explain its omission from this list (21:8; 22:15). Some think that the 144,000 here includes only Jewish believers. But the "servants of our God" in v. 3 must include Gentile saints as well. The equal status of Gentiles and Jews in the seven churches (Eph. 2:11-22) and the promises associated only with the 144,00 (9:4; 14:1-5) confirm this. According to vv. 1-8, the saints are known by God individually, and none slips by His care (Matt. 10:30); according to vv.9-17, no human can count their number."


----------

